# Eclipse buggt rum!!!



## Gr4ne (16. Nov 2011)

```
import java.util.*;
public class only{

	Scanner tastatur = new Scanner(System.in);
	int zahl = tastatur.nextInt();
	System.out.println(zahl); //Hier ist laut Eclipse ein Fehler
	
	
	
}
```
Ist vermutlich die einfachste anwendung die ihr je gesehen habt außer ner hello world anwendung, aber eclipse sagt mir hier wäre ein Fehler!
Ich begreifs einfach nicht!!!
'zahl' ist rot unterstichen und der zweite punkt von System.out.println auch
                                                                                   ^
                                                                                  der hier
als Fehlermeldung kommt:
Multiple markers at this line
	- Syntax error on token "zahl", 
	 VariableDeclaratorId expected after this 
	 token
	- Syntax error on token(s), 
	 misplaced construct(s)

vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja helfen!


----------



## Gr4ne (16. Nov 2011)

das mit der hier hats leider verschoben und bearbeiten kann ich auch nicht sorry
aber halt der zweite punkt


----------



## Marcinek (16. Nov 2011)

Du kannst Statements nur in Methoden schreiben.


----------



## Gr4ne (16. Nov 2011)

wtf da hab ich glatt vergessen public static void main(String[]args) zu schreiben!
mann bin ich blöd! danke für den hinweiß!


----------



## Tomate_Salat (16. Nov 2011)

Und Klassen schreibt man in Java UpperCamelCase
only->Only. 

gewöhne es dir besser gleich richtig an ;-). Mehr zu Konventionen findest du in meiner Signatur


----------

